# Aplicaciones lentas

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos.

No es que sea un proble importante per desde hace algunos dias aplicaciones como Opera o el Banshee van lentas de cojones a la hora de iniciarlas. En un principio iva todo muy bien pero el Opera hizo un error al conectar con el servidor de gmail para leer los mails, diciendome que no se podia conectas, noté que se puso lento, asi que eliminé la cuenta de correo del Opera, pero aun así me va lentísimo, asi que lo volví a reemerger para que fuera como acabado de instalar y nada. sigue llendo lento, tambien cuando abroalguna pestaña le cuesta unos 20 segundos en abrirla. Lo del banshee he podido deducir su lentitud pues tiene que cargar en la fonoteca unos 19 GB de música, aún así no me preocupa mucho.

Por lo del Opera hice un revdep-rebuild, por si le faltaba alguna libreria o algo ya que me daba un error al iniciar que me decia que no se havia cerrado bien o algo asi, pero no siempre lo he cerrado bien que me conste y el revdep-rebuild me dice que todo esta como una rosa.

¿alguna idea de que puedo hacer?

Gracias por adelantado.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, Investigando más sobre el tema del opera, he visto que me crea un archivo lock, el cual está vacio y cuando este existe me salta una ventana que me dice que el archivo lock está activo, si estoy seguro de iniciar opera de todas formas. He eliminado el archivo en varias ocasiones y en pocos segundos me lo crea de nuevo. Si ejecuto el opera estando el archivo se comporta igual, y sin este archi tambien, es decir que me tarda muchisimo en iniciar y cuando una pestaña nueva me tarda un montón más o directamente se cuelga.

¿alguna idea?. Gracias anticipadas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Hola a todos.
> 
> No es que sea un proble importante per desde hace algunos dias aplicaciones como Opera o el Banshee van lentas de cojones a la hora de iniciarlas. En un principio iva todo muy bien pero el Opera hizo un error al conectar con el servidor de gmail para leer los mails, diciendome que no se podia conectas, noté que se puso lento, asi que eliminé la cuenta de correo del Opera, pero aun así me va lentísimo, asi que lo volví a reemerger para que fuera como acabado de instalar y nada. sigue llendo lento,

 

Reinstalar un paquete, por regla general no arregla nada. Ten en cuenta que nada que tu usuario haga puede afectar al programa o corromperlo, ya que éste se instala en carpetas de sistema en las que tu usuario no tiene permiso de escritura (a no ser que trabajes siempre como root). Todo lo que el programa configure, cambie, discargue, etc. está en tu home, que es el único sitio en el que deberías tener permiso de escritura como usuario normal y corriente (no privilegiado). Por tanto, si quieres resetear opera a su estado primigenio, borra tu directorio ~/.opera, y todo lo que cuelga de él. Perderás todos los bookmarks, etc. que tuvieras en ópera por supuesto.

 *Quote:*   

> tambien cuando abroalguna pestaña le cuesta unos 20 segundos en abrirla. Lo del banshee he podido deducir su lentitud pues tiene que cargar en la fonoteca unos 19 GB de música, aún así no me preocupa mucho.

 

Yo vigilaría el uso de ram, quizás tu problema es que estás corto de memoria y en cuanto comienza a hacer swap a disco la el rendimiento baja drásticamente.

 *Quote:*   

> Por lo del Opera hice un revdep-rebuild, por si le faltaba alguna libreria o algo ya que me daba un error al iniciar que me decia que no se havia cerrado bien o algo asi, pero no siempre lo he cerrado bien que me conste y el revdep-rebuild me dice que todo esta como una rosa.

 

revdep-rebuild jamás podrá solucionar ningún problema de opera, porque opera es un paquete binario. Las fuentes no estás disponibles (es de fuente cerrada), y por tanto no puede ser recompilado por revdep-rebuild para arreglar cualquier posible desaguisado en la interfaz binaria. 

 *Quote:*   

> ¿alguna idea de que puedo hacer?

 

Borra ~/.opera y vigila el uso de tu ram y tu cpu.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola i92guboj, cuando desinstale Opera ya me las arregle para cargarme el ~/.opera y todo lo que colgaba del opera, pero continuava igual. Pr el tema de ram no es problema ya que tengo 2 GB y el opera esta consumiendo 2.6% de la ram. Inodoro_pereira me aconsejó una vez que hiciera un testeo de la memoria y el memtest me dijo que todo estaba perfecto.

Por lo que he podido encontrar en la web buscando y buscando es que se ve que el archivo "lock", se crea si opera es iniciado varias veces, pero en mi caso no es así, ya que solo lo ejecuto una vez y más cuenta me he dado desde que lo reinstalé. Vamos que lo cierro y lo abro con mucho mimo, jeje.

La única cosa que se me ocurre es que esté relacionada con este hilo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-788660.html?sid=d0260c5dab07c3c185e12a84549db747. Ya que un dia gnome reiniciaba el solito varias veces el demonio del panel, me da que esta reiniciando constantemente sesiones del opera al abrirse gnome.

No se la verdad es que es bastante raro.

----------

## ekz

Puede que los DNS tengan algo que ver ¿Qué tienes en /etc/resolv.conf?

Saludos

----------

## natxoblogg

No creo que sean las DNS, pero ya no se que pensar.

El contenifo de mi resolv.conf es: nameserver 192.168.1.1, el router es quien me proporciona las DNS, y en el router tengo puestas las OpenDNS, que van a las mil maravillas.

No se, yo sigo empeñado que el gnome es el que esta fastidiando.

----------

## Txema

Haz un top y luego pulsa Mayus+M y pegas la salida, también pega la salida de ps -aux

Por si fuera problema de internet, prueba a abrir las misma páginas con Firefox y Konqueror.

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

La salida del top:

```
Tasks:  80 total,   2 running,  78 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  9.0%us,  2.0%sy,  0.0%ni, 89.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1943676k total,   966848k used,   976828k free,    64552k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,        0k used,   506036k free,   636264k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                                               

12582 natxo     20   0  142m  92m  20m S  0.7  4.9   5:40.13 opera                                                                                                                 

22192 natxo     20   0  158m  64m  23m S 10.7  3.4   2:27.65 exaile                                                                                                                

12526 natxo     20   0 45972  25m  17m S  0.0  1.4   0:03.23 gnome-panel                                                                                                           

12341 root      20   0  162m  25m 7768 S  2.3  1.4   0:54.51 X                                                                                                                     

12525 natxo     20   0 70312  24m  16m S  0.0  1.3   0:01.27 nautilus                                                                                                              

12531 natxo     20   0 44512  23m  15m R  0.7  1.2   0:03.49 gnome-terminal                                                                                                        

12508 natxo     20   0 42312  20m  13m S  0.0  1.1   0:00.77 gnome-settings-                                                                                                       

12481 natxo     20   0 39824  19m  14m S  0.0  1.0   0:00.63 gnome-session                                                                                                         

22678 natxo     39  19 59964  17m 8304 S  0.0  0.9   0:05.00 operapluginwrap                                                                                                       

12539 natxo     20   0 25312  14m 8528 S  0.0  0.8   0:00.29 wicd-client                                                                                                           

12524 natxo     20   0 21756  14m  12m S  0.0  0.8   0:06.24 metacity                                                                                                              

12400 root      20   0  8976 6316 2880 S  0.0  0.3   0:01.22 wicd-monitor                                                                                                          

12268 root      20   0 18144 6132 1812 S  0.0  0.3   0:02.28 wicd                                                                                                                  

12502 natxo     20   0  5800 3680 2232 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.66 gconfd-2                                                                                                              

12528 natxo     20   0 23244 3316 2716 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.05 bonobo-activati                                                                                                       

12333 root      20   0 13516 3252 2380 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.02 gdm                                                                                                                   

12197 haldaemo  20   0  5000 3128 2540 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.63 hald                                                                                                                  

12545 natxo     20   0 13288 2984 2320 S  0.0  0.2   0:00.03 gvfs-hal-volume                                                                                                       

12553 natxo     20   0 21252 2768 2284 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 gvfsd-trash                                                                                                           

12504 natxo     20   0 13964 2240 1796 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 gnome-keyring-d                                                                                                       

12418 root      20   0  7612 2120 1376 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 console-kit-dae                                                                                                       

12331 root      20   0 12904 2060 1364 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.00 gdm                                                                                                                   

12513 natxo     20   0  4168 1960 1716 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.02 gvfsd                                                                                                                 

12573 natxo     20   0  3584 1740 1392 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 bash                                                                                                                  

22793 natxo     20   0  3584 1740 1392 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 bash                                                                                                                  

12688 root      20   0  3320 1728 1392 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.02 bash                                                                                                                  

12667 root      20   0  2928 1332 1020 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 su                                                                                                                    

12229 root      20   0  3248 1228 1084 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.05 hald-addon-inpu                                                                                                       

22797 natxo     20   0  2320 1140  880 R  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 top                                                                                                                   

12198 root      20   0  3156 1072  924 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.01 hald-runner                                                                                                           

12241 root      20   0  3224 1028  892 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.31 hald-addon-stor                                                                                                       

12165 messageb  20   0  2420  976  664 S  0.0  0.1   0:01.67 dbus-daemon                                                                                                           

12497 natxo     20   0  2448  872  556 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.09 dbus-daemon                                                                                                           

12567 natxo     20   0  2696  740  612 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 gnome-pty-helpe                                                                                                       

 9335 root      16  -4  1932  700  516 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.18 udevd                                                                                                                 

22679 natxo     20   0  2780  700  604 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 operapluginclea                                                                                                       

12161 root      20   0  2276  696  568 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 cron                                                                                                                  

12495 natxo     20   0  3024  688  484 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 dbus-launch                                                                                                           

12057 root      20   0  2176  672  516 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.01 syslog-ng                                                                                                             

12356 root      20   0  1692  668  580 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                                                

12355 root      20   0  1692  664  580 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 agetty                                                                                                                

    1 root      20   0  1652  564  496 S  0.0  0.0   0:02.75 init                                                                                                                  

12499 natxo     20   0  3796  528  268 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 ssh-agent                                                                                                             

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd                                                                                                              

    3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S  0.0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0
```

La salida del ps -aux:

```
Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.1  0.0   1652   564 ?        Ss   12:26   0:02 init [3]   

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [migration/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [watchdog/0]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:02 [events/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [khelper]

root        69  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root        72  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [kacpid]

root        73  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       141  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [ata/0]

root       142  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [ata_aux]

root       146  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [kseriod]

root       184  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:26   0:00 [pdflush]

root       185  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    12:26   0:00 [pdflush]

root       186  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       187  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [aio/0]

root       356  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [iscsi_eh]

root       410  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:26   0:00 [kpsmoused]

root      4494  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [scsi_tgtd/0]

root      6149  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd]

root      6155  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [khubd]

root      6302  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root      6303  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [usb-storage]

root      6962  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root      7451  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [kstriped]

root      7822  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [ksnapd]

root      8075  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [dm-bbr/0]

root      8367  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [jfsIO]

root      8368  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [jfsCommit]

root      8369  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [jfsSync]

root      8526  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [rpciod/0]

root      8681  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [xfslogd/0]

root      8682  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

root      8683  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [xfs_mru_cache]

root      9218  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [kjournald]

root      9335  0.0  0.0   1932   700 ?        S<s  12:27   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      9915  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [pccardd]

root      9930  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   12:27   0:00 [b43]

root     12057  0.0  0.0   2176   672 ?        Ss   12:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

root     12161  0.0  0.0   2276   696 ?        Ss   12:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/cron

101      12165  0.0  0.0   2420   976 ?        Ss   12:27   0:01 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

102      12197  0.0  0.1   5000  3128 ?        Ss   12:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald --use-syslog --verbose=no

root     12198  0.0  0.0   3156  1072 ?        S    12:27   0:00 hald-runner

root     12229  0.0  0.0   3248  1228 ?        S    12:27   0:00 hald-addon-input: Listening on /dev/input/event4 /dev/input/event1 /dev/input/event5 /dev/input/event6 /dev/input/

root     12241  0.0  0.0   3224  1028 ?        S    12:27   0:00 hald-addon-storage: polling /dev/hdc (every 2 sec)

root     12268  0.0  0.3  18144  6132 ?        S    12:27   0:02 python -O /usr/lib/wicd/wicd-daemon.py

root     12331  0.0  0.1  12904  2060 ?        Ss   12:27   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root     12333  0.0  0.1  13516  3252 ?        S    12:27   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root     12341  2.4  1.3  34488 26316 tty7     Ss+  12:27   0:58 /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

root     12355  0.0  0.0   1692   664 tty1     Ss+  12:27   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root     12356  0.0  0.0   1692   668 tty2     Ss+  12:27   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root     12400  0.0  0.3   8976  6316 ?        S    12:27   0:01 python /usr/lib/wicd/monitor.py

root     12418  0.0  0.1   7612  2120 ?        Ssl  12:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon

natxo    12481  0.0  1.0  39824 19460 ?        Ssl  12:27   0:00 gnome-session

natxo    12495  0.0  0.0   3024   688 ?        S    12:27   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

natxo    12497  0.0  0.0   2448   872 ?        Ss   12:27   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 6 --print-address 9 --session

natxo    12499  0.0  0.0   3796   528 ?        Ss   12:27   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

natxo    12502  0.0  0.1   5800  3680 ?        S    12:27   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2

natxo    12504  0.0  0.1  13964  2240 ?        S    12:27   0:00 /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon

natxo    12508  0.0  1.0  42312 21252 ?        Ssl  12:27   0:00 gnome-settings-daemon

natxo    12513  0.0  0.1   4168  1960 ?        S    12:27   0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd

natxo    12524  0.2  0.7  21756 14680 ?        S    12:28   0:06 metacity --sm-client-id 20ea30a7f-a392-42b7-a5ee-b908f4c8aa4c

natxo    12525  0.0  1.3  70312 25476 ?        S    12:28   0:01 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-xHsC0m/ --sm-client-id 2fa4c72ba-0983-4698-bc79-49d4b85f68fe --screen 0 --lo

natxo    12526  0.1  1.3  45972 26484 ?        S    12:28   0:03 gnome-panel --sm-config-prefix /gnome-panel-RbJsuq/ --sm-client-id 214fb0e7b-6f13-4606-979f-9b064f922745 --screen

natxo    12528  0.0  0.1  23244  3316 ?        Ssl  12:28   0:00 /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server --ac-activate --ior-output-fd=17

natxo    12531  0.1  1.2  44512 23596 ?        Sl   12:28   0:03 gnome-terminal --sm-config-prefix /gnome-terminal-0m0yXr/ --sm-client-id 2e6b57036-0b31-4324-8918-257cc5a8d7da --s

natxo    12539  0.0  0.7  25312 15292 ?        S    12:28   0:00 python -O /usr/lib/wicd/wicd-client.py

natxo    12545  0.0  0.1  13288  2984 ?        Sl   12:28   0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfs-hal-volume-monitor

natxo    12553  0.0  0.1  21252  2768 ?        S    12:28   0:00 /usr/libexec/gvfsd-trash --spawner :1.6 /org/gtk/gvfs/exec_spaw/0

natxo    12567  0.0  0.0   2696   740 ?        S    12:28   0:00 gnome-pty-helper

natxo    12573  0.0  0.0   3584  1740 pts/1    Ss   12:28   0:00 -bash

natxo    12582 14.4  4.8 146292 94296 ?        S    12:28   5:42 /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.64/opera --nomail --nosession --noshape

root     12667  0.0  0.0   2928  1332 pts/1    S    12:29   0:00 su -c eval $TERM;      exec env  TERM='xterm' HOME='/root' DISPLAY=':0.0' $SHELL;

root     12688  0.0  0.0   3320  1728 pts/1    S+   12:29   0:00 /bin/bash

natxo    22192  9.5  3.3 162356 65624 ?        SLl  12:41   2:31 python /usr/local/lib/exaile/exaile.py --datadir=/usr/local/share/exaile/data --startgui

natxo    22678  1.2  0.9  59964 18032 ?        SN   13:00   0:05 /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.64//operapluginwrapper 11 17 /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

natxo    22679  0.0  0.0   2780   700 ?        S    13:00   0:00 /opt/opera/lib/opera/9.64//operaplugincleaner 12582

natxo    22793  0.0  0.0   3584  1740 pts/0    Rs   13:06   0:00 -bash

natxo    22814  0.0  0.0   2644   960 pts/0    R+   13:07   0:00 ps -aux
```

----------

## natxoblogg

Cuando se queda frito el opera veo que está utilizando el 95% de cpu, pero de memoria lo veo bien

```
top - 13:34:49 up  1:07,  3 users,  load average: 1.36, 0.53, 0.30

Tasks:  80 total,   5 running,  75 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s): 99.0%us,  0.3%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.7%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1943676k total,  1066720k used,   876956k free,    65660k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,        0k used,   506036k free,   678876k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                                                                               

12582 natxo     20   0  190m 113m  20m R 95.3  6.0   7:06.62 opera                                                                                                                 

22192 natxo     20   0  152m  66m  23m S  0.3  3.5   4:04.73 exaile 
```

----------

## Txema

A parte de dos procesos gdm y que operapluginwrapper y operaplugincleaner se han iniciado 30 minutos después que el propio opera, cuando deberían haberlo hecho a la vez, no veo nada raro.

Elimina .opera (rm -rf /home/natxo/.opera) y vuelve a abrirlo, comprueba, en página sin flash cómo se comporta y luego en pñaginas con flash, a ver si es culpa de eso.

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola Txema, sigue igual, tarda la vida en abrir. por no decirte cuando abro una pestaña que se queda parado por lo menos durante unos 40 segundos.

----------

## natxoblogg

Idea, estoy utilizando el xorg 1.0.3, que es bastante viejo, pero que es el único que soporta el driver de mi targeta gráfica SIS, que es vija viejuna. ¿Puede que xorg no mueva bien el opera?, lo malo es que tendré que aguantarme pues todas las versiones más nuevas de Xorg no me funcionan, en la 1.0.4 se me veia granulado todo, en la 1.0.5 directamente no arrancaba el servidor de las X, no he probado la 1.0.6 pero por lo que he leido da varios problemas.

No se es una idea que se me a ocurrido.

----------

## Txema

No tiene sentido que sea del servidor X si ha sido algo repentino, más bien me inclino por un problema con el hardware, la temperatura de la CPU o la propia consistencia del disco duro.

Puedes probar a ejecutar opera con opciones de debug, como opera -debugxerror.

¿Has probado lo que te dije de abrir las mismas páginas con Firefox y Konqueror?

----------

## natxoblogg

No tengo otro navegador instalado, de todas formas acabo de hacer un chequeo al disco duro y tenia sectores dañandos, tal vez sea el disco duro tiene la misma vida que el portatil, ahora en octubre 5 añitos.

Gracias por todo, voy a instalarme algun navegador y voy a probar.

----------

## natxoblogg

He instalado el firefox y lo gracioso es que se cierra solo al iniciar, lo he ejecutado desde consolo y me da una violación de segmento. He recordado después que desinstalé el seamonkey por el mismo problema, asi que no se que puede ser, si no es el dico duro o es que gnome está haciendo de las suyas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> No tengo otro navegador instalado, de todas formas acabo de hacer un chequeo al disco duro y tenia sectores dañandos, tal vez sea el disco duro tiene la misma vida que el portatil, ahora en octubre 5 añitos.
> 
> Gracias por todo, voy a instalarme algun navegador y voy a probar.

 

¿Qué tipo de comprobación has hecho exáctamente y cual ha sido el resultado? ¿Estás seguro de que realmente quieres decir "sectores dañados" o es simplemente un sistema de archivos defectuoso?

En cualquiera de los dos casos, si tienes problemas de más bajo nivel, como estos, son los primeros que tienes que solucionar. Si es el sistema de archivos lo que está corrupto, usarlo en ese estado solo conducirá a una mayor corrupción, y en última instancia a la destrucción de todos tus datos. Si es el hardware el que está defectuoso entonces no vas a encontrar ningún programa medianamente complejo que funcione bien.

----------

## natxoblogg

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> ¿Qué tipo de comprobación has hecho exáctamente y cual ha sido el resultado? ¿Estás seguro de que realmente quieres decir "sectores dañados" o es simplemente un sistema de archivos defectuoso?
> 
> 

 

El de iniciar el ordenador, casualmente se habia montado 21 veces sin ser revisado y automáticamente se hace un fsck, creo, el tema está en que me ha dicho que tengo ciertos nodos dañados, concretamente 3.4% se sectores contiguos, asi que se han clonado y me dice que el disco duro esta óptimo.

El disco lo tengo en ext3, y creo que está bien formateado, el problema es que ya tiene sus añitos y no me extrañaria que estuviera empezando a resentirse. pero aun así.

¿por que todas las demás aplicaciones van como un cohete y el opera lento como una tortuga?

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea... pero por si os puede dar alguna pista...

¿El ópera falla nada más iniciarse, o falle en determinadas páginas?...

No se si tendrá que ver, pero los navegadores como sabeis inician plugings... (flash la máquina virtual de java, etc)...

¿Puede que el problema venga de alguno de estos plugins... que al arrancarse el navegador inicie algun tipo de máquina virtual de java o el flashplugin y este sea el que casque?...

Lo digo porque con mi anterior distribución el firefox se me tostaba durante 30-40 segundos al cargar algunas páginas... (yo creo que era la primera vez que cargaba o el flash o el java)... luego no iba mal... yo pensé que era porque los plugins no iban bien en linux (eso lei en inumerables foros) pero para mi sorpresa en Gentoo van genial...

De todas formas como decir sea algo de los sectores esos que están cascados...

Bueno... os dejo el comentario, por si quereis investigar si el problema puede venir por los plugins

Un saludo y suerte con el portatil...

PD: Yo tb tengo un portatil al que le tengo un cariño especial... es un IBM thinkpad x24 de los chiquinines (pantalla de 10,2 pulgadas) que tb tiene sus añitos pero que con el Debian 4.0 va a las mil maravillas... es una pena que el Gentoo consuma tanto HD... si no lo instalaba.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola will198, no el Opera va mal al iniciar, una vez en marcha todo el flash o java lo mueve a la perfección, no es por ningún plugin. 

Una preguntilla para todos los que controleis el gnome:

¿que demonio de gnome es el encargado de gestionar las bandejas, es decir los "tray icons"?

me he dado cuanta que cuando Opera casca el icono de la bandeja desaparece, ya veis sigo con mis sospechas de que es el gnome que está haciendo de las suyas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Hola will198, no el Opera va mal al iniciar, una vez en marcha todo el flash o java lo mueve a la perfección, no es por ningún plugin. 
> 
> Una preguntilla para todos los que controleis el gnome:
> 
> ¿que demonio de gnome es el encargado de gestionar las bandejas, es decir los "tray icons"?
> ...

 

Lo más fácil para descartar esa posibilidad es probar cualquier otro  gestor de ventanas. Instala fluxbox o algún otro pequeño gestor de ventanas y prueba ópera en él.

----------

## natxoblogg

Sigue tardando, lo he probado con fluxbox, y todo sigue igual, ahora las sospechas solo recaen en opera o en el disco duro.

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Sigue tardando, lo he probado con fluxbox, y todo sigue igual, ahora las sospechas solo recaen en opera o en el disco duro.

 

Por curiosidad, ¿puedes poner la salida de emerge -pv opera?

Quisiera echarle un vistazo a las use flags. quizás usando una versión distinta de qt la cosa cambie o algo.

----------

## natxoblogg

Mis uses en el make conf son:

```
USE="32bit mdnsresponder-compat dbus X acc alsa -arts dvd dvdr gif gtk gstreamer gnome hal m4a avahi java jpeg jpeg2k mp3 mpeg pdf ogg png sqlite svg usb wifi win32codecs -qt3 -qt4 -kde"
```

Asi que no tengo soporte para qt.

Esta es la salida del emerge -vp opera:

```
natxo@ganyan ~ $ emerge -pv opera

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/opera-9.64  USE="gnome (-ia32) -qt-static -qt3-static -spell" LINGUAS="es_ES -be -bg -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es_LA -et -fi -fr -fr_CA -fy -hi -hr -hu -id -it -ja -ka -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -ta -te -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 7,174 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 7,174 kB
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Mis uses en el make conf son:
> 
> ```
> USE="32bit mdnsresponder-compat dbus X acc alsa -arts dvd dvdr gif gtk gstreamer gnome hal m4a avahi java jpeg jpeg2k mp3 mpeg pdf ogg png sqlite svg usb wifi win32codecs -qt3 -qt4 -kde"
> ```
> ...

 

Opera siempre tiene soporte para qt, está basado en qt. Lo que varía según las use flags es que puede usar el qt de tu sistema o uno estáticamente enlazado que va en el mismo paquete de opera. Prueba a activar el use flag "qt-static", re-emerge opera y comprueba si cambia algo. Si no, puedes probar a desactivar ese y activar "qt3-static".

----------

## natxoblogg

He compilado el Opera con la use qt-static y he notado cierta mejoria, no al cargar sigue tardando, pero si al cargar nuevas pestañas. Por ahora no se queda congado al abrir una nueva. Voy a hacer pruebas de fuego.

----------

## i92guboj

Parece que qt puede tener algo que ver. Solo por asegurarnos, ¿puedes poner aquí la salida de tu emerge --info?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

No es tu sistema ni tu maquina, es problemas de opera y algunas dependencias, a mi me paso igual y aun algunas veces sigue abriendo con extrema lentitud para la carga de las url, hice un prelink -amR y en algo se mejoro, aunque la verdad no es tanta la diferencia en opera, pero si en otras aplicaciones.

Todo esto em hace pensar que es la nueva versión 10 de Opera y sus derivados, ya que tengo otra maquina con la version 9 y funciona muy bien.

Otro detalles es que al parecer el opera 10 y sus derivados se han vuelto exquisitos ja ja ja ja algunas url con cierto tipo de codigo hacen que se quede colgado por hasta 30 minutos (Quizas un sueñito por lo pesado de las páginas) y luego por arte de magia vuelve a la vida como si nada ja ja ja ja ja.

----------

## natxoblogg

Ahi va la parrafada!!:

```
natxo@ganyan ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9-i686-Mobile_AMD_Sempron-tm-_Processor_3000+-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 28 Aug 2009 19:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ "

LANG="es_ES@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit X acc acl alsa avahi berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k m4a mdnsresponder-compat mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python readline reflection session spl sqlite ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode usb wifi win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## i92guboj

Todo parece estar en regla a primera vista. Si ningún otro programa falla, solo queda asumir que el problema está en opera.

Solo por probar, y ya que opera está basado en qt, quizás deberías probar cambiando el tema de qt. Quizás haya algún problema específico en el estilo que estás usando. Para ello puedes probar qt-config (or qt3-config según el qt que esté usando opera), supongo. Por probar algo, pero hay poco más que podamos hacer, ya que opera es de fuente cerrada. Si llegado a este punto no se soluciona el problema, te aconsejo que preguntes en el foro propio de opera.

----------

## natxoblogg

Gracias i92guboj, pero cuando te refieres a qt-config, ¿¿¿te refieres a que añada la use qt-config en el make.conf???.

Si es eso, ok,lo probaré.

----------

## i92guboj

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Gracias i92guboj, pero cuando te refieres a qt-config, ¿¿¿te refieres a que añada la use qt-config en el make.conf???.
> 
> Si es eso, ok,lo probaré.

 

No, qt-config es un programa que viene con qt y sirve para configurar el tema de las aplicaciones kde. Prueba a poner un tema distinto al que tengas a ver si cambia algo. Pero lo dudo. Es por gastar un último cartucho...

----------

## natxoblogg

Cartucho agotado, nos hemos quedado sin munición!!!!Jajaja.

Muchas gracias i92guboj, por taladrarte la cabeza, pero esto continua igual. Me tendré que empezar a hacer la idea de que me tendre que ir acostumbrando a que esto sea una tortuga en un patinete cojo.

Ahora a dar la brasa a los de opera, a ver si ellos saben que hacer.

Gracias a todos en serio.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo Opera 10 en tres pc distintas y va perfectamente, no he notado lentitud en nada ni mas cuelgues que los habituales.

Mis use flags por si sirve de algo:

```
Installed versions:  10.00_pre4537!m!s!t(19:27:32 08/16/09)(qt3 -elibc_FreeBSD -gnome -ia32 -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es_ES -linguas_es_LA -linguas_et -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_fr_CA -linguas_fy -linguas_hi -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_id -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_nb -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_ta -linguas_te -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_HK -linguas_zh_TW -qt-static)
```

Salud!

----------

## Txema

Inodoro_Pereyra, están ya disponibles las release candidate (10.00_rc4583)  :Wink: 

natxoblogg, yo haría un scan completo al disco duro, por si acaso, yo uso hddregenerator

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos me he puesto el Opera 10, y me va como el culo, tan como el culo que ni iniciaba, de echo me lo he tenido que cargar y instalarme el opera que tenia el 9.62. Con lo que dice txema en el hilo de disco duro ya le he pasado el hdd regenerator y el disco estaba guay.

Alguna idea??

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Hola a todos me he puesto el Opera 10, y me va como el culo, tan como el culo que ni iniciaba, de echo me lo he tenido que cargar y instalarme el opera que tenia el 9.62. Con lo que dice txema en el hilo de disco duro ya le he pasado el hdd regenerator y el disco estaba guay.
> 
> Alguna idea??

 La ultima versión (Inestable) de Opera se mejora la cosa

----------

